# Let's poll the greatest movie of all time



## cygnusdei (Jul 23, 2021)

What is the greatest movie of all time (_one _movie per user please)? 

For me: Triangle (2009). I won't spoil anything but this one shatters the cliches, and the ending ... WOW, mind blowing!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 23, 2021)

STALKER (1980) by Andrei Tarkovsky.


----------



## veranad (Jul 23, 2021)

The third man (1949)


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 23, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> What is the greatest movie of all time (_one _movie per user please)?
> 
> For me: Triangle (2009). I won't spoil anything but this one shatters the cliches, and the ending ... WOW, mind blowing!


You must work for Spitfire.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

2001: A Space Oddyssey (1968)
A Clockwork Orange (1971)

Edit: sorry - I missed the “one” requirement. In that case: 2001 it is! Appy Polly Loggies!


----------



## d.healey (Jul 23, 2021)

Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein (1948)


----------



## Geomir (Jul 23, 2021)

The Lord of the American Oldboy History X Braveheart Rings.

At least, unlike @doctoremmet, I respected that the main rule is only one movie per user.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 23, 2021)

Star Wars IV: A New Hope


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 23, 2021)

_Jacob's Ladder_


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 23, 2021)

The Karate Kid (original)


----------



## AudioLoco (Jul 23, 2021)

Three Amigos


----------



## el-bo (Jul 23, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Three Amigos


"My little Buttercup has the sweetest...Ess-mile"


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 23, 2021)

Vertigo


----------



## davidson (Jul 23, 2021)

Aliens.


----------



## Mr Frodo (Jul 23, 2021)

The answer is obviously _The Lord of the Rings_ (yes, it counts as one movie - it's one very long story told in three acts; that's my argument and I'm sticking to it). I thought everybody accepted that LOTR is the greatest film of all, so I'm not sure why there's any need for a poll... But it's always nice to hear other people's (wrong) suggestions. 

If for some reason _LOTR_ is disallowed because of, you know, "rules", then the only other correct option is _Casablanca_...


----------



## darkogav (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Vertigo


Damn fine movie. Great score. Love it.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 23, 2021)

Mr Frodo said:


> The answer is obviously _The Lord of the Rings_ (yes, it counts as one movie - it's one very long story told in three acts; that's my argument and I'm sticking to it). I thought everybody accepted that LOTR is the greatest film of all, so I'm not sure why there's any need for a poll... But it's always nice to hear other people's (wrong) suggestions.
> 
> If for some reason _LOTR_ is disallowed because of, you know, "rules", then the only other correct option is _Casablanca_...


 It's not a trick question. Just think of it as, when you're a world famous composer and the _Rolling Stone_ asks you this question, what would you say?


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 23, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Three Amigos


You beat me to it. How is that even possible?


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 23, 2021)

Singin' In the Rain (But 3 Amigos comes first).


----------



## jules (Jul 23, 2021)

Once upon a time in the west


----------



## Mr Frodo (Jul 23, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> It's not a trick question. Just think of it as, when you're a world famous composer and the _Rolling Stone_ asks you this question, what would you say?


I'd give them the same reply. But it would be hard for them to ask questions because I would be so busy grinning in sheer joy at the fact that I was composing for a living. I expect all world-famous composers must be grinning all the time...


----------



## el-bo (Jul 23, 2021)

Mr Frodo said:


> I'd give them the same reply.


But what would be your answer when they told you that LOTR is in fact THREE movies?


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 23, 2021)

Seven Samurai (Kurosawa)
runner up: Jaws


----------



## AudioLoco (Jul 23, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Seven Samurai (Kurosawa)


Kurosawa famously copied Three Amigos


----------



## Mr Frodo (Jul 23, 2021)

el-bo said:


> But what would be your answer when they told you that LOTR is in fact THREE movies?


That they were wrong - so very, _very_ wrong - and that the interview would have to end immediately. Soon they would realise how I'd be right all along: it is one film telling a single story with a beginning, middle, and end (or too many ends, if you listen to the mistaken critics), not one film and two sequels. Admittedly it has to be broken up into three parts, but that's only because some people are weirdly unwilling to sit in front of a screen for 11-plus hours. Once they'd apologised for being so wrong, their people could speak to my people, and _maybe_ I'd let them interview me again. 

Now, for my plan to work all I have to do is become a world-famous composer.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 23, 2021)

Re-thinking my first answer. A runner-up, definitely!


----------



## el-bo (Jul 23, 2021)

Mr Frodo said:


> not one film and two sequels.


That's definitely incorrect. More like a saga, spread over 3 movies 

I've yet to see the last film...


----------



## kilgurt (Jul 23, 2021)

Psycho


----------



## JohnG (Jul 23, 2021)

Gladiator, for its scrupulous historical accuracy


----------



## Noeticus (Jul 23, 2021)

2001: A Space Oddyssey (1968)

As purely a side note, if you want to see the movie I Produced and Directed see...









The Dead Time


The Dead Time is a psycho-cinematic black comedy that reveals a middle-aged man, Sam Primrose, in the midst of crisis. After experiencing a terrible car accident, Sam ends up flat on his back and unconscious in a strange hospital.




thedeadtime.com


----------



## michalioz (Jul 23, 2021)

You've given plenty of my favourite films, so I am going to leave this here: Rocky I. Going the distance is my favourite motion picture track by far.


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 23, 2021)

Somewhat surprised that _Plan 9 from Outer Space_ has not been mentioned yet, but the thread is still young.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 23, 2021)

Casablanca.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 23, 2021)

Young Frankenstein ..... ( _subject to sporadic edits_ )


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 23, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Kurosawa famously copied Three Amigos


I thought he copied from A Bug’s Life 🤪


----------



## zolhof (Jul 23, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> _Jacob's Ladder_


Awesome to see JL getting some appreciation here! It's a masterpiece, from beginning to end, and it doesn't hurt to have Maurice Jarre delivering one of his most brilliant, intense and heart-wrenching scores ever. Did you hear the expanded album by Quartet? It took 30 years to release the whole thing but man was it worth the wait.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 23, 2021)

*Casablanca* one more.


(Theres a Ricks Bar in Casablanca - opened by a gringo from America - if its there after the apocalypse, do check it out, they even got "Sam" playing piano and a rigged roulette. Exact copy, hope it will make it). Let me add a photo here later, if I can dig it up from old Ipad).


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 23, 2021)

JohnG said:


> Gladiator, for its scrupulous historical accuracy


I remember watching a video a with a historian explaining how Gladiator got so many things wrong and is pretty inaccurate in many ways.

Nevertheless, great movie.


----------



## Leon Willett (Jul 23, 2021)

Akira (1988)


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 23, 2021)

zolhof said:


> Awesome to see JL getting some appreciation here! It's a masterpiece, from beginning to end, and it doesn't hurt to have Maurice Jarre delivering one of his most brilliant, intense and heart-wrenching scores ever. Did you hear the expanded album by Quartet? It took 30 years to release the whole thing but man was it worth the wait.


30 years? I'm getting old. I was in college when I saw it--so haunting. It left a mark on me for the rest of my life. That soundtrack is a huge part of it--beautiful and dangerous, and it hints at the void, death, beyond.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> 2001: A Space Oddyssey (1968)
> A Clockwork Orange (1971)
> 
> Edit: sorry - I missed the “one” requirement. In that case: 2001 it is! Appy Polly Loggies!


Kubrick was brilliant! Have you seen this book doc?


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 23, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> Singin' In the Rain (But 3 Amigos comes first).


Make 'em laugh Nolo!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 23, 2021)

darkogav said:


>


Young Frankenstein was Mel's Citizen Kane.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 23, 2021)

Nils Neumann said:


> I remember watching a video a with a historian explaining how Gladiator got so many things wrong and is pretty inaccurate in many ways.
> 
> Nevertheless, great movie.


No way. It's 100% accurate.

Yours sincerely,

Professor John
Department of Ancient Knowledge
Chez Mois University
Greater Los Angeles


----------



## Geomir (Jul 23, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I've yet to see the last film...


REPORTED


----------



## cuttime (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Consona (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 23, 2021)

Home Alone. Change my mind......


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 23, 2021)

Dude, Where's My Car? (2000)


----------



## artomatic (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## dcoscina (Jul 23, 2021)

I think it's important here to distinguish Best Films from Favourite Films.... objectively, the following films can be regarded as cinematic masterpieces..

Seven Samurai (Kurosawa)
Potempkin (Eisenstein)
Weekend (Goddard)
Citizen Kane 
Vertigo 
Casablanca
The Godfather
Raging Bull (though, I'd exchange for Goodfellas or Taxi Driver personally)
Shawshank Redemption
etc 

Then there are my personal favorites:
Jaws
Planet of the Apes, *1968
Papillon *1973, not that POS remake
First Blood (original 1982, not the horrid sequels)
Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
etc


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 23, 2021)

artomatic said:


>


as close to perfection as we can get..


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Kubrick was brilliant! Have you seen this book doc?


I haven’t but I’m intrigued. Is it good? Thx!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 23, 2021)

JohnG said:


> No way. It's 100% accurate.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> ...


😂👌🏼


----------



## jules (Jul 23, 2021)

michalioz said:


> You've given plenty of my favourite films, so I am going to leave this here: Rocky I. Going the distance is my favourite motion picture track by far.


Famous soundtrack ! Bill conti at his best.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 24, 2021)

And if we’re talking 21st Century only: There Will Be Blood


----------



## Hadrondrift (Jul 24, 2021)

Spirited Away (2001)

Really, no idea why I can watch it over and over again. Definitely the best animated movie for me.

Otherwise another vote for "2001: A Space Odyssey" by Kubrick.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 24, 2021)

Contact....ace score and a clever script that's almost Beethovinian in its development and intertwining of the themes of religion and science.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 24, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> Spirited Away (2001)
> 
> Really, no idea why I can watch it over and over again. Definitely the best animated movie for me.
> 
> Otherwise another vote for "2001: A Space Odyssey" by Kubrick.


I’m with you on Spirited Away.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 24, 2021)

Ernest Hemingway once said that _The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_ is the greatest American novel, except for the last 11 chapters. When he saw the LOTR trilogy, in heaven or hell (you decide), he said, "Oh no, not again."


----------



## darcvision (Jul 24, 2021)

city of god


----------



## AllanH (Jul 24, 2021)

The matrix.


----------



## Gerbil (Jul 24, 2021)

Some like it Hot


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jul 24, 2021)

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jul 24, 2021)

Touch of Evil.

Most incredible opening single camera shot in history.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 24, 2021)

Planet of the Apes (1968).


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 24, 2021)

jules said:


> Famous soundtrack ! Bill conti at his best.


He's much older than me however I went to the same high school as Sly. The theater teacher famously told him to give up acting because he'd never make it. That advice apparently led to Rocky and the rest is history. BTW, I was an extra in the sequel.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 24, 2021)

wilifordmusic said:


> Touch of Evil.
> 
> Most incredible opening single camera shot in history.


What's equally amazing is it was shot in Venice CA.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 24, 2021)

Speaking as a former film major, I think this thread is in serious need of a moderator!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 24, 2021)

Gone with the Wind. 

Because I love the costumes and I really can't say Twister is the best movie ever even if it does have flying cows. Okay, it might have been the same cow.


----------



## jules (Jul 24, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> The theater teacher famously told him to give up acting because he'd never make it.


Ah ! Ahah !  Was a good idea not to take that advice...


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 24, 2021)

Can't recall the name, but it was a Frank Capra movie.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 24, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Can't recall the name, but it was a Frank Capra movie.


"It's A Wonderful Life" perhaps?


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 24, 2021)

jules said:


> Once upon a time in the west



"Do you know anything about a guy going around playing the harmonica? He's someone you'd remember. Instead of talking, he plays. And when he better play, he talks."


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 25, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I think it's important here to distinguish Best Films from Favourite Films.... objectively, the following films can be regarded as cinematic masterpieces..
> 
> Seven Samurai (Kurosawa)
> Potempkin (Eisenstein)
> ...


They remade Papillon? WHY!?!?!?!


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 25, 2021)

Love historically accurate films, Tora Tora Tora being a standout. Watched it with my wife and she fell asleep. When, asked a friend. I replied, "About the second Tora."


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 25, 2021)

Here's an interesting article (it does mention some of the movies you voted on) - the 'greatest' is not necessarily a shoo-in for an Oscar!









The 20 greatest Oscar snubs ever – Ranked!


From Alfred Hitchcock to River Phoenix, from Taxi Driver to Brokeback Mountain, here are 20 instances where the Academy Awards flubbed their lines




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Noeticus (Jul 25, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> They remade Papillon? WHY!?!?!?!


Too make money.


----------



## ryans (Jul 25, 2021)

3 way tie between: Fellowship of the Ring (original theatrical cut), Empire Strikes Back, and Eraserhead.


----------



## Krayh (Jul 25, 2021)

Joe versus the Volcano


----------



## shponglefan (Jul 25, 2021)

Sorry, but everyone is wrong.

THIS is the greatest movie of all time.

You have bar fights, monster trucks, Sam Elliott, a Patrick Swayze nude scene, and some of the greatest one-liners in the history of history. Did I mentioned that 50% of the movie involves bar fights?


----------



## JonS (Jul 25, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> What is the greatest movie of all time (_one _movie per user please)?
> 
> For me: Triangle (2009). I won't spoil anything but this one shatters the cliches, and the ending ... WOW, mind blowing!


The Verdict


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jul 25, 2021)

Okay, if we're going to be ridiculous in some of our nominations, and this is directed at no one person.

Dark Star.
Dan O'Bannon and John Carpenter. (imdb if you need to).
As college students.
If you make it to the end you will be a black belt in terrible/great movies.

Alcohol and/or the substance of your choice is recommended.
If your spouse/significant other likes it, renew your vows.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 25, 2021)

Maximum Overdrive.

A lot of people would wrongly say that Shawshank is Stephen King’s best. The true timeless work of art however is Maximum Overdrive.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 25, 2021)

Krayh said:


> Joe versus the Volcano


Braincloud?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jul 25, 2021)

Casablanca


----------



## el-bo (Jul 25, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Sorry, but everyone is wrong.
> 
> THIS is the greatest movie of all time.
> 
> You have bar fights, monster trucks, Sam Eliott, a Patrick Swayze nude scene, and some of the greatest one-liners in the history of history. Did I mentioned that 50% of the movie involves bar fights?


Sh-Boom Sh-Boom!


----------



## Dear Villain (Jul 26, 2021)

Suburban Commando, Brother!


----------



## Heizenhaus (Jul 26, 2021)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 26, 2021)

jules said:


> Once upon a time in the west


Definitely a movie I can watch over and over.
The music was so involved with the plot too.

Zero Mostel in Mel Brooks Producers, the original (offensive) movie was brilliant.
And the again the stage/show music and additional score was so appropriate.

Why not add a 3rd?

John Williams score for the original Midway was important in making the entire acting and historical plot so well intertwined.


----------



## Anthony Roberts (Jul 26, 2021)

Brazil


----------



## timprebble (Jul 26, 2021)

_Werckmeister Harmonies_​


----------



## José Herring (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 27, 2021)

timprebble said:


> _Werckmeister Harmonies_​


Brilliant film and director!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 27, 2021)

My other greatest film of all time.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 27, 2021)

And lastly, maybe not the Greatest movie of all time, but it's one of my greatest enjoyments ever watching a movie.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jul 27, 2021)

Writes a movie title...
Deletes it...
Writes another one...
Deletes it...
Writes another one...
Swears...
Deletes it...
Writes another one...
Deletes it...

I... Can't... do.... this....Aargh...


----------



## Noeticus (Jul 27, 2021)

I have a least 100 films in my top ten films list.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 27, 2021)

José Herring said:


>



The woodblocks as Horse Hooves is brilliant, plus the eerie Harmonica, perfect cowboy whistle and guitar sound. Not to mention the actors were so bad ass.

morricone really influenced Eastwood movies too like High Plains Drifter.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 27, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> The woodblocks as Horse Hooves is brilliant, plus the eerie Harmonica, perfect cowboy whistle and guitar sound. Not to mention the actors were so bad ass.
> 
> morricone really influenced Eastwood movies too like High Plains Drifter.


Morricone’s music, which was written and recorded in advance of filming, inspired Leone’s choreography. "Everyone acted with the music, followed its rhythm, and suffered with its 'aggravating' qualities, which grind the nerves." --Sergio Donati (co-script writer)


----------



## José Herring (Jul 27, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> The woodblocks as Horse Hooves is brilliant, plus the eerie Harmonica, perfect cowboy whistle and guitar sound. Not to mention the actors were so bad ass.
> 
> morricone really influenced Eastwood movies too like High Plains Drifter.


High Plains Drifter oh man, now you're bringing back some memories.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 27, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Morricone’s music, which was written and recorded in advance of filming, inspired Leone’s choreography. "Everyone acted with the music, followed its rhythm, and suffered with its 'aggravating' qualities, which grind the nerves." --Sergio Donati (co-script writer)


Didn’t know this, it’s what I was involved in with Dance Group choreography in Cirque style shows, which worked really well as Musical Directors back then were writing their own tickets.

Learn something new everyday..


----------



## gamma-ut (Jul 27, 2021)

wilifordmusic said:


> Touch of Evil.
> 
> Most incredible opening single camera shot in history.


There is a neat homage to it at the start of one of the episodes of Better Call Saul, including the use of a US-Mexico border location.

However, Birdman stretches the idea almost to a complete movie.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 27, 2021)

José Herring said:


> High Plains Drifter oh man, now you're bringing back some memories.


That’s when I really started noticing how sparse scoring with variations on the theme wer so hypnotic when coordinated with the plot.

Look at us evolving into a thread of why music helps make the movie….


----------



## Wally Garten (Jul 27, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Sorry, but everyone is wrong.
> 
> THIS is the greatest movie of all time.
> 
> You have bar fights, monster trucks, Sam Eliott, a Patrick Swayze nude scene, and some of the greatest one-liners in the history of history. Did I mentioned that 50% of the movie involves bar fights?


This, seriously, a great choice -- at least in the sense of being a movie I can watch over and over again. Here are some high points:

- "Pain don't hurt."

- "Be nice -- until it's time to not be nice."

- The Jeff Healy Band getting beer bottles thrown at them.

- Ben "Killing of a Chinese Bookie" Gazzara slumming it and eating every square inch of scenery in sight.

- Patrick Swayze's crazy secret move that he has to use at the end, even though using it haunts him.

- When the bear falls on the guy.

- Patrick Swayze "reading Eastern philosophy."

- BAR FIGHTS.

It is beautiful.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 27, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> - Ben "Killing of a Chinese Bookie" Gazzara slumming it and eating every square inch of scenery in sight.


Great pick, ditto "Woman Under The Influence" and "Opening Night" by Cassavetes.


----------



## Ross Sampson (Jul 27, 2021)

"I don't regret I made that film. It had a difficult pre-history and history, but one has to make a difference once in a while, to commit to something worthy. Herein lies the sense of creative work, when you can offer to people something real serious, real meaningful..."

Elem Klimov on his 1985 film _Come and See._

I found this film recently and very glad I did. Unbelievable masterpiece, the use of sound (along with everything else) is genius. You can currently watch it on YouTube. Viewer descretion advised.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 27, 2021)

Profoundly brilliant. Excellent choice Ross!


----------



## Wally Garten (Jul 27, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Great pick, ditto "Woman Under The Influence" and "Opening Night" by Cassavetes.


Any of those. All brilliant in different ways.


----------



## hoxclab (Jul 27, 2021)

Gummo is the greatest movie of all time behind it Pink Flamingos.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 27, 2021)

The Wizard of Oz.

The greatest movie of the 21st century is Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 27, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> Gummo is the greatest movie of all time behind it Pink Flamingos.


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 27, 2021)

Quasar said:


> The Wizard of Oz.
> 
> The greatest movie of the 21st century is Pan's Labyrinth.


When Dorothy sings Over the Rainbow you know something magic is happening.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 27, 2021)

The correct answer is, of course, The Godfather.

Honourable mentions include:
Alien
Aliens
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Jaws
Casino
Cinema Paradisio
Goodfellas
Schindler’s List
The Pianist
etc


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 28, 2021)

Gallipoli (1981)
One of the best, emotive final scenes ever I reckon! (That is, if you don't cheat and preview it beforehand)


----------



## Noeticus (Jul 28, 2021)

"Eraserhead" and "The Elephant Man" are also VERY, VERY good!!!

Genius!!!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 28, 2021)

Quasar said:


> The Wizard of Oz.
> 
> The greatest movie of the 21st century is Pan's Labyrinth.


 Pan's Labyrinth, damn that's what all films should be imo.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 6, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> And if we’re talking 21st Century only: There Will Be Blood


The best single acting performance I’ve ever seen in a film-closely rivaled by his portrayal of Bill the Butcher in “Gangs of New York.”


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 6, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Sorry, but everyone is wrong.
> 
> THIS is the greatest movie of all time.
> 
> You have bar fights, monster trucks, Sam Elliott, a Patrick Swayze nude scene, and some of the greatest one-liners in the history of history. Did I mentioned that 50% of the movie involves bar fights?


Some damn good blues slide playin’ too.


----------

